# How to get female secondaries? (Bulbasaur, Squirtle, Charmander)



## Dizzie (Oct 13, 2013)

Im trying to get a female secondary so I am restarting right before talking to the professor for them. I want Bulbasaur it is up first but I am wondering if we are getting the pokemon we're fighting or if the one we pick is different from the one we fight.

Usually I restart right when I see the fighting bulbasaur is male, but now since I've restarted about 40 times I am starting to wonder if I need to go through the battle then get to where you choose the secondary to get a chance at a female?

Can anyone help? Has anyone seen the professor use a female secondary before you choose yours?


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 13, 2013)

He uses all male when you battle him. When you receive your own, it could be male or female, just like recieving any starter.

The Bulbasaur I got happened to be female, so it's possible.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2013)

From what I've heard starters have an eighty something percent chance of being a male, but it can be either one after facing the professor.


----------



## Dizzie (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah all the ones you fight are male, so the ones you fight and the ones you get are different pokemon. Took a few tries, I just took in a half dead caterpie to battle and let him own its face until I got a female. XD


----------

